# Befehl zum übertragen einer Datei von einem Linuxrechner auf den Windowsrechner



## Jule81 (13. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich hier beim richtigen Thema bin, aber ich weiß auch nicht wo ich es sonst versuchen soll. 
Ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich kann mit dem Befehl rcp Dateien von meinem Windowsrechner auf einen Linuxrechner kopieren.
Gibt es auch einen Befehl für die andere Richtung, das heißt, dass ich mir Dateien von dem Linuxrechner holen kann?
Danke, Jule


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2005)

Wenn Du Dir einen SSH-Server auf den Windows rechner installierst, kannst Du auch da rcp/scp.


----------



## Jule81 (14. September 2005)

ja das stimmt. ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass rcp auch "rückwärts" funktioniert.
Da hätte ich ja auch vorher drauf kommen können. danke jedenfalls!


----------

